
A new free-software forge: sr.ht - l2dy
https://lwn.net/Articles/775963/
======
mrec
Previous discussion two months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458908)

------
cooperadymas
There was a comment here that was seemingly downvoted or flagged into
oblivion, but I think it raised a valid point about the domain name and TLD of
sr.ht being a possible issue that could limit its potential growth.

As a paid subscriber and with all due respect to Drew, and as someone with a
lot of experience with branding, I think it's a terrible name. It's not only
not obvious how to pronounce it, but when you don't know how to pronounce it
there's no real possibility of fumbling your way through it. It looks
completely unpronounceable, until, of course, you add invisible vowels.

Worse, it's not particularly memorable.

All that said, developers tend to be more accepting (but not forgiving!) about
weird names and unusual TLDs. So maybe it won't be an issue for sr.ht, no one
can say with certainty. But if it were my project I would try to ensure I
don't handicap myself from the start.

~~~
oftenwrong
They should use a name that's straightforward to pronounce, like "PostgreSQL".

~~~
martinhath
Or what about LWN or YCombinator? Both of those are pretty simple to memorize.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Thanks to Jake for writing about sr.ht, and to l2dy for submitting it! You
might have seen yesterday that I'm going to be working on this (and other open
source projects) full-time from now on:

[https://drewdevault.com/2019/01/15/Im-doing-FOSS-full-
time.h...](https://drewdevault.com/2019/01/15/Im-doing-FOSS-full-time.html)

Big thanks to the HN community for helping to make it possible!

------
jedimastert
Looks like a pretty solid place for software project management, not that I
know too much about it.

------
aboutruby
Very interesting project.

Also, they have some pretty hard rules around emails, e.g. no HTML (only
plaintext).

> HTML emails are rejected by all sr.ht services.

[https://man.sr.ht/lists.sr.ht/etiquette.md](https://man.sr.ht/lists.sr.ht/etiquette.md)

------
sciurus
I'm not sure why this is flagged as a dupe. The previous post announced the
launch of the service. This post is a review of the service.

------
priansh
This is pretty neat, where do you see yourself positioning among other CI
tools?

~~~
ddevault
Thanks! Here are some things people like about builds.sr.ht:

The Zig programming language uses it because it's the only CI with FreeBSD
support. Several other users tell a similar story.

PostmarketOS uses it because it has a great API which they've built a custom
integration around - you can use it more like a CI engine than a full-stack CI
if you want something which really molds onto your use-case. I hear Arch Linux
has similar thoughts...

And last night, I overheard some praise for it in the #sr.ht IRC channel on
Freenode:

    
    
        <jpsamaroo> just want to say, builds.sr.ht being fast and reliable and easy
          has made me actually enjoy writing tests and CI build scripts for once
        <ireas> +1 and being able to test build scripts before adding them to a
          repo is *so* great
        <jackdk> hear hear. I even CI'd a dead project because it was so easy.

------
oneplane
Yikes, Affero GPLv3... I guess that bans it for many non-personal uses.

~~~
helen___keller
Arguably this is the ideal case for AGPL

~~~
oneplane
For AGPL maybe, but for people in general? I'm not so sure.

